# Bootsie in labor on day 146! Long week,pics



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her ligs are barely there and her udder is growing even more, kids have dropped and last time went on day 149. Moved her to a kidding stall today so Tilly has company next to her. Tilly's issue is in the Special Care forum. Bootsie is sitting like a dog so I know she's just getting those kids lined up! These babies are DEFINATELY CHIEFS!! What colors do you think we'll have?










Chief









Probably even MORE agouti's!! lol!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You said she normally has twins? I think she'll have triplets due to her situation and the additional pressure. I will guess 2 does and a buck. 1 doe and the buck the agouti coloring and the other doe black like daddy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootsie has kidded previously with 2 sets of twins ,2 sets of triplets and twice with a single. This time I'm sort of expecting twins but who knows, Chief has some dinky babies in his bloodlines! 


Tilly is the one with the prolapse and has had 3 sets of twins. She's ok..vet stitched her today. Bootsie is not going to wait for 150 this time! The weather is to be frigid cold again starting on Sunday and she's due beginning Monday, so I know she'll go in the super cold just to worry me!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootsie is just being a typical "keep you guessing" mommy to be! I'll post updates as she gets more serious.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a "bump". She's content sitting flat on her butt munching hay, I know I definately gelt 2 heads today, there could still possibly be third kid...guess we'll see when she goes.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yay!!!! Babies soon!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Can't wait for babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo this will be exciting to see!

Probably more agouti kids unfortunatly - but I would love to be wrong so you can get some cute kids like Cheif


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Exciting! It's hard to wait for those babies isn't it?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I can't wait to see what she has!! Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Had them out in MY yard today, it's not nearly as muddy as theirs is and my goodness she barely had a 8 inch clearance coming thru the 4 foot gate!!! Well if she does have triplets, she will likely give me 2 boys and 1 girl. Her other 2 sets of trips were like that. If twins, one of each but thankfully Chief has a dinky daddy and he himself was tiny at birth just over 1 pound so maybe she does have 3 dinky little Chiefs in there!! 

Her udder has increased a little and she is all tucked in under her tail so send me lots of prayers that she goes Monday night! I'm off Tuesday but I'll be sitting with my mom, so hope she goes Monday after 2pm.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies! I can't wait to see them! Cheif will be a proud father of dinky babies! lol Drink lots of  and give the babies (and momma) lots of :grouphug: (when the kids are born of course.)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thinking monday after 2, monday after 2, monday after 2 ............................


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Believe me, I 'm a coffee addict already! And I gotta get busy making more kid coats too! I really think she'll give me 3! After 2 Monday but before 10 pm Tuesday would be great! Really nasty bitter cold here now and WINDY , not real worried about that as long as I can get those babies dried off and fluffy!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope she goes for you soon and you get what you want!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! Come on Bootsie! Let's go girl!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been her to update. I had to take my mom to the ER last night and they kept her because it was so soon after her heart attack (a week ago) they didn't want to chance anything going wrong. I got home last night at 11 and woke up to ALOT of snow so I couldn't even get out to visit mom at the hospital, was talking with her though. All is ok with her.

Bootsie is being a bit vocal and her udder has really filled and her teats are full, ligs are mush and tailhead has dropped, she had 6 contractions in an hour and did eat her grain but not her hay, of course I need to be up for work at 4 am! I'm ready for her babies to come but very sleep deprived with the goings on in the last week. I hope its b4 midnight and I can get a bit of sleep.  
BABIES COMING SOON.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats exciting.

Sorry to hear again about your mom. 


I do not know how you get up at 4:00am!!!!


Go Bootsie go - mama needs you to kid now


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am up at 4 four days a week and 6 on Sundays cause we open 2 hours later, been doing this for 8 years too! I live for my days off when I get to sleep in! Bootsies pawing now, I just know this is gonna be a long nite!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Go Bootsie!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

EHH!!!! I missed this thread!!!!!!!!!!!! Babies babies babies woohoo!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Any babies yet?? I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

UPDAT UPDATE UP DATE!!!! ANYTHING YET!??!?!?!

We are on baby watch here too so I have to live through you for a few days to hold on to my sanity!!! 

CJ


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

*Bootsie*

Come on, Bootsie!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Come on Bootsie you can do it.[/quote]


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Come on Bootsie, We are all Pulling (pushing ) for you. :leap: 
Liz I will say two beautiful does. One like dad and one like mom.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*YAH!!!*

I am soooooo excited!!! babies!!! Come on Babies!!!!!

I am rooting for you Liz!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootsie gave me TRIPLETS!!! 3 bucklings (which are CHIEFS first kids) A black w/ white on his head and nose, ears and a little agoutie and.....a charcoal almost blue and white cutie. Will post pics ASAP...Right now on my way out again BTW, The agouti was born 2-12 and the other 2 , 2-13!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Triplets!! I can't wait to see pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay!! I can't wait to see pics!  That last one sounds so cool in color. I am a suck for anything blue! Blue German Shepherds(yes, even though they are a disqualification in the show ring), blue merle Collies, Border Collies, and Aussies. I LOVE BLUE!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!!! cant wait to see pics!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!! Sorry you didn't get any does, but wow triplets! Congrats!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

triplets, cool beans!!!


Congratulations


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Congrats*

Can't wait to see all the babies!!! I could not imagine trips!

Woo Hoo


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OH CONGRATS LIZ! I was so excited when I finally got on here and saw this!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So very busy!! My mom had a heart attack 2 weeks ago and then just Monday this past week I had her in the ER with pains and short breath, She was kept for 3 days to make sure all was well with the stent, doing fine now. Bootsie is doing great but this is her last babies and my dear hubby wants to keep a wether from her, bless him I am really undecided as you can now see they are all very precious. He wants one that looks more stocky like a pygmy but I don't think any of these boys will stay stocky!!
The hour after they all arrived, still damp.








First born was a dark agouti








Second was this tri-color, he was back feet first and almost drowned! Thank God for "snot suckers"!








Last was the biggest! 3#8oz black w/ frosting









Bootsie is doing great and these boys are so full of energy!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!!!! How cute! I love that little tri-color boy! 

"snot suckers" :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the way he was almost seizuring fighting to get air I am thankful I had it on hand! Even had it floating in hot water to keep it soft and easier to squeeze because it was so cold out!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

They are so darn cute!! I love that tri buckling! I want a Nubian in that color! LOL!

"snot suckers" Good one! I call em' "booger suckers"! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I call it a snot sucker too. Haha They're adorable! The tri-color looks like my Hera and Zeus so I love that one.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz - I am sure glad that you were there to help with the middle one! That was a blessing!

The middle one is SOOOOO cute! But you know sometimes personality wins over instead of coloring! Good luck with your choice!

Allison


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

"snot sucker!!!!!!" THATS GREAT!!! I call it a bulb syringe........guess Im not as creative as you guys!!!! LOL! CONGRATS!!! They are all BEAUTIFUL! :slapfloor: :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Where do you guys get the "snot/booger suckers"? :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are just cute!!! :leap: Congrats!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Where do you guys get the "snot/booger suckers"? :ROFL:


Walmart baby section.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Just cute, cute, cute :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe they are very cute-handsome fellows

I say let your hubby play with them and decide for himself which one he really likes. You won't know how he will grow and fill out until later in life, best to pick the one that bonds to him the most.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words, I agree that personality does over ride the coloring, look at that though I knew I was gonna get agouti marked babies because Bootsie is, just wasn't expecting both in one kid! :dance:


----------

